# Another noob



## zetec115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey all. Been watching here for a few days so i thought I'd say hi.

I'm from Portadown and drive an ST200 Mondeo. I see quite a few familiar faces on here 

So hi:thumb: 

Kenny


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there Kenny there r quite a few from around P'down Tandragee direection.. Thats a bit of a rare beast u have!!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

hello and welcome, i tend to be around portadown quite a bit myself (what a hole) lol  get some pics up of the car


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

R6TH M said:


> (what a hole) lol


Your just lovely Ruth, lol....

Wellcome............


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello Kenny!! Welcome to DW. Your car is gonna look gorgeous after I get at it this week 

Clarke


----------



## zetec115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks all 

Car is quite rare over here Ronnie, not over the water though

Ruth, I think I've seen your car about. Lucky enough I live outside the town:lol: 

I'll get pics up when I have the wheels refurbed and Clarke gets to work on it:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Shout if u need a hand Clarke!!
Kenny. u ever looked at the ST owners Club?!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Shout if u need a hand Clarke!!
> Kenny. u ever looked at the ST owners Club?!


No worries i'll be doing it on Thursday so call over if you wanna see whats happening


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Ahh bugger I am at my dads house that evening but will be home about 8 ish will give u a bell!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Ahh bugger I am at my dads house that evening but will be home about 8 ish will give u a bell!


Do well


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Amos said:


> Your just lovely Ruth, lol....
> 
> Wellcome............


Sure i know i am Amos hehe. Ah the Portadownians all know i'm joking, i quite like the place actually.

Zetec 115, gimee a flash next time you see me!


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello and welcome zetec. :wave:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

R6TH M said:


> Zetec 115, gimee a flash next time you see me!


Theres an offer you can't refuse kenny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

OOOOHHHH errrrr missus!


----------



## zetec115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Will do Ruth:driver:

Dirty mind Clarke:lol: (thought that myself though )

Might drop the car round tonight. Have you my phone number? Need directions.

Ronnie, I'm a member and sponsor of www.fordstownersclub.co.uk


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Kenny. Do they have any meets over here?!


----------



## zetec115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Not yet as I'm the only member from here:lol: 

But I'll have the car at the Causeway coast Ford Fair in June and will have showplates on the car and a load of flyers so hopefully it'll boost it:thumb: 

It's free to join so why not nip over


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Will do Might see u over at Clarke's!! as I live beside him


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

(you lot have one track minds grr)


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Jaysus another FFOCer lol Ronnie your more than welcome to come to the FFOC meets if ya want!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Is there any local to P'down?


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

We're everywhere Ronnie lol get signed on the website and come along to the next meet.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Angus where ya from?


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Coleraine more or less, wee village near it called Ballyhome.


----------



## zetec115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Plenty of FFOC'ers near Portadown

We always seem to meet in Antrim though:wall: :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I would go if there was a local meet.. Kenny saw the ST on Staurday.. Looking very shiny...

Well I think it was u going past Ballylisk..


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

:lol: Lol we usually meet in Antrim because it means everyone's travelling a fairly similar amount.

I'm sure kenny and clarke etc. would be willing to have a mini-meet, might make it down that length myself as well :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Would be good don't thing the wife would let me stray that far especially if I said it was a car meet!!!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Would be good don't thing the wife would let me stray that far especially if I said it was a car meet!!!


Lol aw you should try to get her to be more like my missus, she's never done buying me stuff for the focus, in fact shes a member of the FFOC too :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

angusdope said:


> Lol aw you should try to get her to be more like my missus, she's never done buying me stuff for the focus, in fact shes a member of the FFOC too :thumb:


That will be a cold day in HELL my friend... She hated when I was building cars, racing cars, showing cars and when I ran the Peugeot Sport Club she thought I was mad!!!!

cant see it u got a keeper there... But she does like nice cars thats why I dont drive my Mondie and she does!!!:devil: :devil:


----------

